# Whole Home Sharing Question



## BernieL (Oct 30, 2009)

As I understand it I can limit a specific DVR from being shared but not allow certain receivers to share a specific DVR but not others (I have 3 HR-24s and 3 H25s). What I would like to do is prevent my 8 young grandchildren from adding dozens of cartoons/childrens shows to my playlist from the H25 in their bunk room when they frequently visit. Is their a way to keep certain receivers from participating in the whole home network when the networking is built into the receiver. 

That would greatly help solve my problem but if it were possible I would prefer to be able to limit their H25 to be able to share a specific DVR only where I could allow them to record their many favorite shows that could be more easily managed and not cause our shows on the other DVRs to be greatly increased. It would be even better if there was a way to prevent their childrens' playlist from being combined with the other DVRs' playlist. I doubt any of this is possible, but I thought I would ask just in case I missed something in reading the manuals.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you let them see and record to a DVR, then you are also going to see it. The easiest way to do what you want is just put a DVR in their bunkroom for their frequent visits.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There is currently no configuration option to prohibit recordings from being set up by anyone with an Plus HD receiver.

A happy side effect (though hopefully a short-term one) of outfitting the bunkhouse with its own HD DVR is that the occupants wouldn't be able to schedule recordings on anyone else's DVR.


----------



## Dawg32 (Apr 28, 2009)

depending on the switch... if its a swm16 u can change the conections around and that could prevent it. unless you have a SWM 16 LNB then there is no fix at this time.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They have an 16 tuner SWM LNB now?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> They have an 16 tuner SWM LNB now?


Nope.


----------



## KRBK Consultant (Sep 30, 2011)

Is Whole Home better that seperate DVRs?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

KRBK Consultant said:


> Is Whole Home better that seperate DVRs?


Depends on usage. If they are both in the same room, and you dont have any other rooms with DirecTv, probably not. If they are in separate rooms, and you want to watch programs from one, using the other, then probably. If you are a new install, its always better to get two DVRs (double the tuners and series links)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Nope.


Nine tuners and they don't. How's the WH working properly?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dawg32 said:


> depending on the switch... if its a swm16 u can change the conections around and that could prevent it.


You could do this if you had two SWM8 units. The SWM16 is bridged internally and can't be separated, right?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Nine tuners and they don't. How's the WH working probably?


How is it working probably..? Do you mean properly?

If they're currently using all 9 tuners (you can turn the second tuner off on one of the HR's and use a SWiM LNB or SWiM8 switch), or they have a SWiM 16 switch. There is currently no SWiM integrated LNB with a 16 tuner switch.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Shouldn't this thread be in either the Connected Home or HD receiver forum?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

harsh said:


> You could do this if you had two SWM8 units. The SWM16 is bridged internally and can't be separated, right?


You could separate the two legs of a SWM-16 by placing a band-stop filter on one of the two outputs. That way each leg would be on a separate DECA network.

The side effect of that would be that one leg would have no internet access.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> You could separate the two legs of a SWM-16 by placing a band-stop filter on one of the two outputs. That way each leg would be on a separate DECA network.
> 
> The side effect of that would be that one leg would have no internet access.


Or you could actually put the bsf right next to the one receiver that you want off the network, and then anything else on that swim leg would still have network access.


----------

